# 333 lost souls cementery



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spooky indeed!! Nice lighting and all those steaming glowing cauldrons


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, the steaming cauldrons are great with the grim reaper with glowing eyes. Nice touch with the boarded up windows


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you guys got more pics coming trying to figure out the video on this chat


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Wonderful job, love the lighting!


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks alot


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Some more vids any help I will take it..HH


----------

